# My first Fatties (two of them) W/Q-View



## nwbhoss (Jan 6, 2010)

Starting the bacon weave of thick cut peppered bacon


Here is the Jimmy Dean Breackfast sausage


and all the fixins, Pure Maple syrup and Eggo waffles (these are my wifes FAVORITE breakfast so I used them to get her to try it. It worked better than expected!!!!!!!! I also added cinnamon sugar to them (again because the wife loves her Eggos this way)


Here is the first one all rolled up


Both Fatties in the smoker (along with some pepperoni)


After some TBS 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







I pulled them @ 165*



And here is the finished product (sorry about the poor picture quality
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





)



Much to my surprize the wife really liked it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She is not much of a meat eater.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 6, 2010)

Those look like they turned out great. It looks like you have been doin them for a long time - where is the rest of the qview?


----------



## hp409ss (Jan 6, 2010)

Lookin good!


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 6, 2010)

I like your fatty ingredients. I need to make one with pancakes or or waffles and maple syrup.


----------



## speedtona (Jan 6, 2010)

Looks great mate
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now how about some info on the sausages


----------



## cheapchalee (Jan 6, 2010)

Yeah see more info on the hanging thigy do's.  Nice looking fatty's.

Charlie


----------



## nwbhoss (Jan 6, 2010)

I will post a Q-View on the pepperoni tonight


----------



## fired up (Jan 6, 2010)

very nice, we love eggos


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 6, 2010)

Fatty Looks Great...


----------



## nwdave (Jan 6, 2010)

Great looking fatties.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





There seems to be no stopping you now.  You've got enough property, you could build a proper smokehouse for sausage, hams and all the salmon you can catch, with room left over for some tuna.


----------



## etcher1 (Jan 6, 2010)

Great job!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 love them fatties!


----------



## morkdach (Jan 6, 2010)

wow what a fatty set ya have there.
cant wait to see the pep.


----------



## nwbhoss (Jan 7, 2010)

I have plans to raise myself a few pigs 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Guess why I am doing that 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have raised them before and love having them around. Are you interested in getting in a half a pig? I am sure Mark Smith will want one. I am thinking about building a good sized smokehouse, we used to have one at my grandparents place that we could smoke 100lbs of salmon it at once. It was a sight to behold


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jan 7, 2010)

Them look shweet!  Ya gotta love them fattys.  Nice job.  
My wife has to watch her cholesterol and if I ask her what she wants for dinner she practically always says "make up some kinda fatty". Then while she's piggin out on it she tells me I shouldn't make these so much cause of her cholesterol. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Good job man. 

--ray--


----------



## nwbhoss (Jan 8, 2010)

A guy just cant win sometimes


----------



## got14u (Jan 8, 2010)

Man I like the waffle idea....I did a cinnamon apple pancake fattie that was one of my favorites and I'm not even that big on pancakes....good job there !


----------



## nwdave (Jan 8, 2010)

You'all killing me.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Too many possibilities.


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice looking fatties.  Like the ingredients.  Lucky you, it's hard to find Eggo's here.  Guess there's a crazy Eggo shortage.  We've been buying the store brand ones.  Kids can't tell the difference.
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/34023372...ness-food_inc/


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 8, 2010)

Now that looks like a big hunk of goodness.


----------



## nwbhoss (Jan 8, 2010)

We have not have any problems getting them (YET) they have them at Costco in good supply. My wife was really worried so we stocked up, she really loves her Eggos!!!!!!!! But we have not ran out in the stores yet.


----------



## treytexag (Jan 11, 2010)

NWBHOss, great looking waffle filled fatty.  I want to do one, so far, I've only done "solid" all meat fattys.  That one you did looks good.

I see you smoked until you got to 165* - where did you measure the 165* at - in the middle of the waffles?

Please advise sir.  Thanks for the help.

Treytexag


----------



## smokin-jim (Jan 11, 2010)

Just my 2 cents. I have had great success making fatties out of turkey sausage. It helps with the cholesterol issues. We have really good turkey sausage around here. There are never any leftovers.


----------



## kurtsara (Jan 11, 2010)

The fatty looks great, another one for me to try


----------



## nwbhoss (Jan 11, 2010)

Probe was in the sausage (or as close as I could get it) I did not go into the center of the fatty because I wanted the meat temp not the waffle temp


----------

